# Beetle 2006



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

yesterday while visiting Puebla Plant we snapped this:
a 2006 Bug well 7 to be exact....








What did we see?
Well for starters the whell wells are exactly those of the ragster Dimensions of the car are the same basically./
THERE ARE NO REAR REVERSE LIGHTS ON THE LOWER BODY as on our current Beetles.
THE TAILIGTS ARE THE SAME AS THE RAGSTER (we saw 7 NBs with those taillights so the "one off" ragster is NO MORE.
The Backup lights are integrated in the oval rearlights.
The rear bumper is the ragsters and it even more angled towards the floor and has twin reflex strips.
The Nbs we saw had the white oval in the tail light with yellow strips to disguise it as a current one, and also had fake rear bumper lower backup lights.
All had front bras, but we could see the XENON lights the slightly more oval lights (Longer?) and the front had 3 air intakes (the same as the Ragster)








Ok lets go here in parts so you can check some Hiddeen stuff.

1 Thsi chrome strip is a little big ticker.
2.- As you can see these are the ragster Fenders, They are not wider, they just look like they are wider...
3.-New type of wheel (like Mm evo 5)
4.-The rear taillights are THE SAME as the ragster but they were covered with yellow stripes to "hide them"
5.-This are square like the Ragster but were painted and covered to resemble our current oval shaped rail reflex lights.
6 The trapezoidal blackout in the bottom was covered with tape and painted to disguise.
7.- Rear fake backup lights.
8 the whole rear bumper is more angled, larger and has a diferent settign for the licence plate (look at the space between the raer hatch and the bumper....








I really dig the NEW new Beetle


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (-KIX-)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see what they look like without the camo


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (Mikes72sb)*

Man look at how jacked up it looks, mega wheel gap. Should be interesting to see the real deal though.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (Mikes72sb)*

nice shots! thanks for posting.








Good info on the taillights. I wonder if the turn signals are the disguised 'side markers'?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_Man look at how jacked up it looks, mega wheel gap. Should be interesting to see the real deal though.

That thing is feening for coilovers


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (FastAndFurious)*

They probably did that so it wouldn't bottom out when loaded with testing equipment.
Oh, and about the Ragster being the retrim in disguise, I know it's not needed, but..I told ya so.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (-KIX-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

wow i really like how it looks... big step up in my opinion from my 2000... im lovin those rims tho... and i agree it needs some coilovers... i scrape on everything now and its at stock height but im still gonna go lower exp. if i had that one posted above.. id bag it


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (-KIX-)*

Im in LOVE!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









-Paul


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (BugBoy4Life)*

those are the current mirrors still, right?


----------



## pittbug (Jun 13, 2004)

Ragster thread for reference:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1770259


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (-KIX-)*

I have to be honest here, i think it looks really awkward. But i think all the NBC's look terrible anytime the top is up. 
I wouldn't trade my bumpers or my fenders for these either. 
I won't be trading in my baby anytime soon...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (~Slippery~)*

Who ever puts the top up?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (Billsbug)*

I think it looks pretty nice. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Who ever puts the top up?









Well, i live in SO CAL, and i have NEVER seen a vert driving around with the top down. SWEAR TO GOD. I see quite a few.. but always top up and ugly. 
The only exception was when i met w00sh in San Diego, top was down.. but he was parked.







First vert i'd seen that i'd liked at the time.. he done good.








I think more people buy verts just so they can say they have one. I just don't get it. Especially here where the weather is usually beautiful. 
Whenever i rent a car, i get a vert (usually a Sebring) and the top is never up.... even at night!


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (~Slippery~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Slippery~* »_I have to be honest here, i think it looks really awkward. But i think all the NBCs look terrible anytime the top is up. 
I wouldn't trade my bumpers or my fenders for these either. 
I won't be trading in my baby anytime soon...










The fenders and bumpers I'd have to see live to make a final decision.
But I agree on how the NBCs (and a lot of convertibles, for that matter) look with their tops up...pretty bad. If you've ever seen PT convertibles, they look even worse. And the stock suspension is way to high on this NB. 
With the top down though, I'll be the first to admit, the NBCs are pretty slick. If I actually lived in an area where it was warm all year around I might even consider buying one.


_Modified by Mosh Pit King at 12:37 PM 2-12-2005_


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (~Slippery~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Slippery~* »_
Well, i live in SO CAL, and i have NEVER seen a vert driving around with the top down. SWEAR TO GOD. I see quite a few.. but always top up and ugly. 
The only exception was when i met w00sh in San Diego, top was down.. but he was parked.







First vert i'd seen that i'd liked at the time.. he done good.









Awww... thanks Slip!








I love the looks of my vert with the top up or down. It definitely has a chooped look - visibly lower than a hardtop.









_Quote, originally posted by *~Slippery~* »_ I won't be trading in my baby anytime soon... 

Don't you dare! Siren is a legend!








I liked the look and shape of the Ragster fenders but after seeing the '06 I'm starting to have my doubts too. I'll reserve judgement until I see one up close.
I MUST have the Ragster tail lights though! When will we start seeing these babies on the streets?
_Modified by w00sh! at 12:15 AM 2-13-2005_

_Modified by w00sh! at 12:17 AM 2-13-2005_

_Modified by w00sh! at 12:18 AM 2-13-2005_


_Modified by w00sh! at 12:20 AM 2-13-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (Billsbug)*

Very nice information. Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Beetle 2006 ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Beetle 2006 (w00sh!)*

Sorry i got having a question off topic.
w00sh!, Where did you get this rim? I love it.


----------

